# "I really Lucked Out"



## Lon (Dec 6, 2015)

What does that expression mean to you?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2015)

"I was fortunate", "I dodged a bullet".


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

In the UK ''lucked Out'' means literally ..out of Luck!! 


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=LUCKED+OUT

I know to Americans it usually means the opposite


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 6, 2015)

In the states it means you got lucky in some manner.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2015)

She split the dinner check with me...and I let her.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah holly, strange!  Not long ago I heard someone say "I really lucked out in the hair department." He has thick dark hair compared to his younger siblings who are gray or have lost their hair.


----------



## Lon (Dec 6, 2015)

My  ex and second  wife of 23  years is a New Zealander (Kiwi) and she would try and console some one that made that expression, She felt very sorry for them. It's interesting how many differences in our expressions and culture affected our marriage.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 6, 2015)

Funny that I've still got teens in the house so certain expressions pop out sometimes. Lucked out is one and the other day at a store. I had been in line forever only to find out cash only. Without a blink I looked at the girl and said " F'Real???".


----------



## oakapple (Dec 28, 2015)

Lucked out, no luck at all!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 3, 2017)

I only heard that expression a couple of times in my early twenties-  the speakers meant they were fortunate, lucky, like 'I went out looking for a job, and lucked out at the first place I applied.'


----------

